# Monkey Island kehrt zurück!!!



## Bonkic (4. April 2022)

es war also doch kein april-scherz: monkey island kehrt zurück!
der neue teil trägt folgerichtig den titel return to mi und wird von ron gilberts studio terrible toybox entwickelt.
publisher ist devolver.
return to mi beginnt dort, wo mi 2 endet. release soll überraschenderweise noch in diesem jahr sein.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sahskKAxSCY:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2022)

Das ist ja echt mega. Zwickt mich bitte, dass das kein Traum ist. Damit hätte ich echt nie gerechnet. Und sogar mit Ron Gilbert. Einfach hammer   Ich freu mich grad wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1510995575025528836

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



seit 2 jahren in entwicklung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2022)

Devolver ist darin involviert? Stark.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. April 2022)

Und nötigt dem Spiegel immerhin noch einen kleineren Bericht ab   









						Kultspiel: »Monkey Island« bekommt noch 2022 eine Fortsetzung
					

Die Freude bei den Fans ist riesig: Seit zwei Jahren schon arbeite das Team an »Return to Monkey Island«, schreibt der Erfinder des Spieleklassikers, Ron Gilbert. Einige wenige Details sind schon bekannt.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Return to Monkey Island | Available now on PC, Nintendo Swtich, PS5, and Xbox S/X
					

Return to Monkey Island is an unexpected, thrilling return of series creator Ron Gilbert that continues the story of the legendary adventure games The Secret of Monkey Island and Monkey Island 2: LeChuck’s Revenge developed in collaboration with Lucasfilm Games.




					returntomonkeyisland.com


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1511242652292952065

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



boris weiß von nix, oder behauptet es zumindest.


----------



## Rabowke (5. April 2022)

... und er "muss" jetzt an dem Projekt mitwirken weil er vor zig Jahrzehnten die Übersetzung gemacht hat?   

Interessant(er) ist ja eher, ob es eine deutsche Sprachausgabe geben wird und wer hier Herrn Threepwood sprechen wird. 😏


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und er "muss" jetzt an dem Projekt mitwirken weil er vor zig Jahrzehnten die Übersetzung gemacht hat?
> 
> Interessant(er) ist ja eher, ob es eine deutsche Sprachausgabe geben wird und wer hier Herrn Threepwood sprechen wird. 😏


Weil er auch bei Thimbleweed die Übersetzung gemacht hat.
Ist halt eine Art Runningag, dass er die bei Ron Gilbert macht.
Und da Adventures grade im Deutschsprachigen Raum eine kontinuierliche Fangemeinschaft hat, wäre das ja nicht so abwägig.


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2022)

screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus einem interview mit ron gilbert und co.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. April 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht mit den Kantenlinien irgendwie nach Day of the Tentacle-Style aus, nur betont bizarrer.


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieht mit den Kantenlinien irgendwie nach Day of the Tentacle-Style aus, nur betont bizarrer.


bin weit entfernt davon zu meckern, aber so ganz mein fall isses ehrlich gesagt nicht. aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Deckster (12. Juni 2022)

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2022)

Wobei es gab ja schon mal ein Return to Monkey Island. Da ist der neue Titel etwas irreführend. Hätte man vielleicht besser einen anderen Titel mit Monkey Island darin wählen sollen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei es gab ja schon mal ein Return to Monkey Island.



nein?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei es gab ja schon mal ein Return to Monkey Island. Da ist der neue Titel etwas irreführend. Hätte man vielleicht besser einen anderen Titel mit Monkey Island darin wählen sollen.


MI1
MI2
Escape
Tales

Aber kein Return.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> MI1
> MI2
> Escape
> Tales
> ...



Du hast The Curse of Monkey Island vergessen, den dritten Teil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Du hast The Curse of Monkey Island vergessen, den dritten Teil.


Der wird hier doch ignoriert, dachte ich lass den bewusst aus.

Nein, habs  verschwitzt. *Verflucht* auch.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juni 2022)

Nee sorry da war ich tatsächlich auf dem falschen Dampfer. My fault.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2022)

1. trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3mxq44HhnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2022)

Der Finger juckt, aber ich werde mir den Trailer nicht angucken. Das Ding wird zum Release einfach "blind" gekauft und dann wild drauflos gespielt, natürlich mit einer großen Flasche Malzbier!


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2022)

erscheint offenbar (vorerst?) nur für pc und switch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2022)

Puh... Sieht ganz nett aus, aber die gewählte Präsentation begeistert mich trotzdem nicht. Es erinnert mich zu sehr an billig produzierte Trick-Serien mit denen Sender wie Super-RTL und Co. überschwemmt werden. Irgendwie liegt gar ein Hauch von Minecraft-Optik drin. 

Werde wohl allein auf den Humor zählen können... Aber Guybrush ist mir fast schon unansehnlich. 🙄


----------



## MrFob (28. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puh... Sieht ganz nett aus, aber die gewählte Präsentation begeistert mich trotzdem nicht. Es erinnert mich zu sehr an billig produzierte Trick-Serien mit denen Sender wie Super-RTL und Co. überschwemmt werden.
> 
> Werde wohl allein auf den Humor zählen können... Aber Guybrush ist mir fast schon unansehnlich. 🙄


Jo, die Optik ist echt auch nicht meins.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2022)

joah, an die optik muss man sich wirklich erst gewöhnen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (28. Juni 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erscheint offenbar (vorerst?) nur für pc und switch.


Ist doch von der Nintendo Direct, ist logisch das dort die Konkurrenz nicht erwähnt wird


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2022)

Boah ne.

Die Bilder an sich bzw. der kurze Mini-Reveal-Teaser war ja irgendwie noch in Ordnung, aber der jetzt hier verlinkte Teaser ist einfach nur Rotz was die Optik betrifft.

Warum?! Wieso macht man so etwas?! Selbst wenn man den Stil der SE-Version von MI1 & 2 fortgeführt hätte, wäre das 1000x besser als das hier.

Ich könnte gerade im Büro im Dreieck springen ... DANKE BONKIC!!11


----------



## DarkSamus666 (28. Juni 2022)

Ach, da freu ich mich drauf, v.A., da ich's mobil auf der Switch daddeln kann.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ist doch von der Nintendo Direct, ist logisch das dort die Konkurrenz nicht erwähnt wird



die info stammt von der webseite.
wusste nicht mal, dass die direct jetzt schon stattfindet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Finger juckt, aber ich werde mir den Trailer nicht angucken. Das Ding wird zum Release einfach "blind" gekauft und dann wild drauflos gespielt, natürlich mit einer großen Flasche Malzbier!


Ganz dünnes Eis !
Nachdem ich hier die Posts gesehen habe hab ich interessiert den Trailer geguckt und mich quasi übergeben, der Stil ist sowas von gar nicht meins und liegt weit hinter allen alten Teilen. 🤢


----------



## Garfield1980 (28. Juni 2022)

Ich hätte viel lieber ein Monkey Island mit der Optik von Teil 3.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2022)

Also der Grafikstil ist meines Erachtens aber so etwas von daneben   Was haben die gekifft ? Kennen die die Klassiker MI 1-3 nicht ? Da sieht es deutlich besser aus und angenehmer. Was soll der Murks ? Bin ehrlich gesagt maximal ernüchtert.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2022)

Soll das ein Webbrowser Flash Game sein?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2022)

Könnte man fast auf so einen Gedanken kommen. Die Figuren und der Artstyle sind so etwas von daneben. Kann gar nicht so viel ****** wie ich ******* könnte.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (28. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ist doch von der Nintendo Direct, ist logisch das dort die Konkurrenz nicht erwähnt wird


Nö, es wurde auf der Direct erwähnt, dass das Spiel vorerst Konsolenexklusiv auf Switch ist.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich hätte viel lieber ein Monkey Island mit der Optik von Teil 3.



1  = 2 > 3 > 1/2 (remaster) >>>> return to >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>4

so und nicht anders!  
tales of hab ich absichtlich weggelassen. 


MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Figuren und der Artstyle sind so etwas von daneben. Kann gar nicht so viel ****** wie ich ******* könnte.



jo, man kanns halt auch übertreiben.


----------



## Garfield1980 (28. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also der Grafikstil ist meines Erachtens aber so etwas von daneben   Was haben die gekifft ? Kennen die die Klassiker MI 1-3 nicht ? Da sieht es deutlich besser aus und angenehmer. Was soll der Murks ? Bin ehrlich gesagt maximal ernüchtert.


Kennen schon, ist immerhin der Schöpfer von Teil 1 und 2 dahinter


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Juni 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Kennen schon, ist immerhin der Schöpfer von Teil 1 und 2 dahinter


Und muß entweder erblindet sein oder ihm ist alles außer der Kohle egal. 🙄


----------



## DarkSamus666 (28. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und muß entweder erblindet sein oder ihm ist alles außer der Kohle egal. 🙄


Dann zeichne du die Scetches nach deinen Vorstellungen, programmier' eine Fortsetzung wie Du es willst und gut. Wenn du das nicht kannst, wirst Du Dich mit dem zufriedengeben müssen, was Andere für die Spieler entwerfen.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2022)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Dann zeichne du die Scetches nach deinen Vorstellungen, programmier' eine Fortsetzung wie Du es willst und gut. Wenn du das nicht kannst, wirst Du Dich mit dem zufriedengeben müssen, was Andere für die Spieler entwerfen.


Man muss sich mit gar nichts zufrieden geben!
Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass jemand mit altem Ruhm versucht Kohle zu machen und damit tierisch auf die Schnauze fliegt. Des Glanzes Lack von Monkey Island ist doch längst erloschen, schon mit Teil 3 war die Serie im Niedergang. Irgendwelche Remaster verkauften sich noch mal an die Altfans aber das ist auch schon wieder 12 Jahre her. 

Inzwischen ist die Serie 32 Jahre alt, irgendwann muss man Leichen auch ruhen lassen und sollte auf keinen Fall solche Schändung auch noch fördern.

Das hier ist eindeutig ein billigstes Machwerk und ausschließlich auf schnelles Geld aus.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> mit einer großen Flasche Malzbier!


pha! Grog muss her 😅


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2022)

Ich denke selbst Tim Schafer hätte stilistisch was Passenderes für ein MI-Sequel vorgezeigt, mit seinem Stil lag er eigentlich nie verkehrt.


----------



## golani79 (28. Juni 2022)

Zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber eigentlich ganz cool - vor allem erkennt man sofort alles und jeden wieder. 
Überhaupt auch mit der Mucke - ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## DarkSamus666 (28. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man muss sich mit gar nichts zufrieden geben!
> Blabla.


Ron Gilbert hat jahrelang versucht, das Franchise zu bekommen. Der Plot und die Idee dahinter waren fertig.
Nur Disney wollte, wohl wegen Fluch der Karibik, die Marke nicht zur Verfügung stellen.
Wenn's euch nicht gefällt, lasst es einfach aus, aber hört mit dem Genörgel auf, ist ja echt zum Fremdschämen.
Euch wurde dadurch weder was genommen, noch zwingt euch jemand, das Teil zu kaufen, also: Gusch!


----------



## Zybba (29. Juni 2022)

Sieht nett aus.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus.


... und nett ist die kleine hässliche Schwester von scheisse, hm? 😲


----------



## Zybba (29. Juni 2022)

Wenn du das so verstehen willst... xD


----------



## audiopathik (29. Juni 2022)

Auf Steam ist das Spiel schon zu finden: https://store.steampowered.com/app/2060130/Return_to_Monkey_Island/


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke an alle, die mit ihrer "kritik" übers ziel hinausgeschossen sind.   

gilberts webseite ist momentan nicht erreichbar. ich schätze, er hat sie selbst off genommen. aber wer weiß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2022)

Kritik ist ja eine Sache, aber persönliche Angriffe gehen natürlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2022)

Ohne zu wissen was genau gepostet wurde und hier sind wir uns alle einig, wenn er persönlich beleidigt wurde ist das ein absolutes no-go, wirkt der Post dennoch bzw. teilweise wie eine "beleidigte Leberwurst".

Denn es mag ja durchaus Leute geben denen das Spiel gefällt, warum diese nicht weiter an der Entstehung teilhaben lassen? Nicht wirklich professionell mMn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen was genau gepostet wurde und hier sind wir uns alle einig, wenn er persönlich beleidigt wurde ist das ein absolutes no-go, wirkt der Post dennoch bzw. teilweise wie eine "beleidigte Leberwurst".


Wenn Sie das sagen, Herr Melnyk... 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Denn es mag ja durchaus Leute geben denen das Spiel gefällt, warum diese nicht weiter an der Entstehung teilhaben lassen? Nicht wirklich professionell mMn.


Ist seine Website, also sein Recht diese zu schließen. Bevor er weitere Energie in Form von Reaktionen auf Post-Beleidigungen verschwendet kann er diese genauso gut in was Sinnvolleres investieren.

Ich mein... Mit Kritik muss auch er natürlich umzugehen wissen, das heisst aber nicht dass er alles dulden muss was an ihn persönlich gerichtet wird.

Ich mag den Stil ja auch nicht... Aber fahre ich nur deswegen jetzt Ron Gilbert extra an?


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja eine Sache, aber persönliche Angriffe gehen natürlich überhaupt nicht.


Wären manche von denen nur halb so sympathisch wie Guybrush, die Fan-Welt könnte schön sein.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2022)

Persönliche Angriffe sind ein No go. Punkt. Daß mir der Artstyle nicht gefällt ist halt so. Mit solchen Dingen muß Gilbert umgehen können wenn die Kritik ohne Diffamierung oder Angriffe vorgebracht wird. Aber vermutlich gab es einen Hatetrain der über  das Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2022)

ich glaube wir sind uns, zumindest die allermeisten hier, einig, dass persönliche angriffe nicht gehen. und auch die ein oder andere verbalentgleisung, die es übrigens auch hier im forum gab, muss sich ein entwickler nicht gefallen lassen. insofern halte ich seine reaktion für nachvollziehbar. wir wissen ja gar nicht, was sich gilbert und co. alles anhören mussten. ich gehe einfach mal vom schlimmsten aus und liege damit vermutlich nicht falsch.

das als disclaimer, das folgende also bitte immer mit diesem im hinterkopf lesen:
dennoch hat sich gilbert den shitstorm schon ein kleines bißchen selbst eingehandelt, finde ich.
in einem blogpost vor einigen jahren, da war ein nachfolger natürlich nicht mehr als ein hirngespinst, meinte er nämlich durchaus, dass seine vision eines neuen monkey island auf pixel-optik setzen würde. thimbleweed park, sein bis dato letztes pnc-adventure, tut das ja auch.

außerdem schrieb er dort oder an anderer stelle, dass ihm der "wacky", also durchgeknallte / verrückte, grafikstil von dott niemals gefallen hätte.

jetzt ist return to monkey island aber grafisch wohl fraglos deutlich näher an dott als an monkey island 1, 2 oder auch 3. dass die "fans" nun zumindest mal überrascht waren und auch teilweise nicht unbedingt mit wohlwollen reagierten, dürfte wiederum ihn deshalb wohl kaum überrascht haben.

und was ich noch vergessen hatte: zudem versteht sich return to mi ja bekanntlich als direktes sequel zu teil 2, soll also ganz bewusst zumindest mal auch kenner der oldies ansprechen. das ist ja kein reboot oder spin-off. dann sähe die bewertung vielleicht auch noch mal ein klein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2022)

ein paar sekunden melee island:





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1549046344681234432

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



die hintergründe sehen eigentlich echt ganz gut aus, muss ich mittlerweile sagen.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2022)

Ich find's grafisch gut. Sieht für mich sehr nach klassischem Monkey Island aus, auch wenn der Stil anders ist.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2022)

Mir gefällt es auch - wird bestimmt wieder spaßig!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1551583343610802176

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2022)

Ich kann nicht sagen dass mich das abstößt


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2022)

OOORDER!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> OOORDER!!


Wäre genial gewesen, wenn sie für die Rolle extra John Bercow engagiert hätten.


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2022)

und noch ein gameplay-schnipsel:





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1554119865576742912

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Flashback1964 (1. August 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und noch ein gameplay-schnipsel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielen Dank für die Schnipsel Bonkic,
ich bin mal gespannt auf das fertige Produkt, es scheint ja trotz des Grafikstils, irgendwie doch recht stimmungsvoll und Detailreich zu sein.


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2022)

wie jeden montag:





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1556656595127267334

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2022)

im us-eshop ist schon ein preis gelistet. kann natürlich ein platzhalter sein. 24,99 klingt aber realistisch für mich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2022)

Bei WOG.CH ists auch gelistet.
Allerdings ist der Umrechnungskurs ein wenig seltsam oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. August 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Umrechnungskurs ein wenig seltsam oO


Das liegt bestimmt an der schweizer Steuer für Käse aus dem Ausland. 😂


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2022)

Jörg Langer Interview mit den Return to Monkey Island Machern:








						Return to Monkey Island - Interview | GamersGlobal.de
					

Ron Gilbert, Dave Grossman & Rex Crowle im Gespräch, gemeinsam und doch getrennt: Auf der GC22 interviewte Jörg Langer die Macher des neuen ...




					www.gamersglobal.de


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Jörg Langer Interview mit den Return to Monkey Island Machern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternativ kann man auch unser Interview lesen: 








						Return to Monkey Island: PC Games-Interview mit Ron Gilbert!
					

Ron Gilbert redet im Interview mit PC Games über Adventure Games, was er sich von Return to Monkey Island verspricht und was das für uns Spieler bedeutet.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2022)

Ah, das hatte ich nicht gesehen.
Kann man natürlich auch lesen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Jörg Langer Interview mit den Return to Monkey Island Machern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im rahmen der gamescom durfte offenbar jeder per videoschalte (?) ein interview führen. heise hat auch eins.


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2022)

4 minuten exklusives gameplay von ign:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Qw_CD65pg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


enthält aber wohl ein paar kleinere SPOILER!

übermorgen ist ja schon release - allerdings nur digital.
physische versionen lassen aber wohl noch lange auf sich warten.




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1570840649867599878

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

